# Sweet little 20" flattie



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm new to gigging and I have been out about 3 times now. Got luckly last night a got 2-12", and this little 20" flattie.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on man......nice flattie


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice flattie...congrats...


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

what is the size range that you guys stick?? How long do they get around here?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *vspivey (9/23/2008)*what is the size range that you guys stick?? How long do they get around here?


26 inches is my biggest and normal range is 15'' to 18'' for me this year.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of use will not stick anything under 14in. 



While the legal limit is 12in, let'em grow up. There is not near enough meat on those 12in ones.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/23/2008)*A lot of use will not stick anything under 14in.
> 
> While the legal limit is 12in, let'em grow up. There is not near enough meat on those 12in ones.


I normally don't see alot of fish in the 12'' range, they are either smaller or larger. a flounder under 14" or so is alot harder to clean.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's on finding some :clap

I'm with X-Shark on letting the smaller ones pass.


----------



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good fish:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish!!! and i agree with most of the rest. 14" or bigger for me


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/23/2008)*A lot of use will not stick anything under 14in.
> 
> While the legal limit is 12in, let'em grow up. There is not near enough meat on those 12in ones.


Don't listen to this junk! :boo

How many on here throw back 16" red snapper or 22" grouper? Nobody that I know. 

Stick a limit of 12 inchers if you want. They areLEGAL and there's plenty of meat on them.If you don't stick them I will.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (9/23/2008)*A lot of use will not stick anything under 14in.
> ...


I am gonna have to side with DFA on this one. If the nights going good and there are plenty of fish YES I will pass on the smaller ones, but I have to drive anywhere from 100-150 miles just to reach the saltwater so if all I see are 12 inchers, then 12 inchers it will be. I am by no means greedy, but I also refuse to go home with an empty cooler!!! I could have had a limit of fish a lot sooner last night but I opted to pass on the borderliners because of the fact that I already some decent fish in the box and I knew that they were more there it was just a matter of me finding them.

Oh yeah,almost forgot, my personal best was 24" -6.8lbs and my daddy's was 28"- 8.8lbs.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Don't listen to this junk!




Well it's not JUNK! You have every right to stick 12in fish if you want to.



I'm just telling you what a few people that I fish with and I do.



We don't drive 100mi to get to the water.



We just feel that it is a conservative thing to do for the sport.



In fact when 30 boats are lined up along Pickens in the fall we are sure that someone behind us will take the fish we have passed over.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Condrats on the 20", thats actualy a little hoss.

Our minimum length in Tx is 14" with a 10 fish bag. There are alot of fish and on a average night I pass up all fish thats looks to me to be less than 16". There are just to many fish between 17-22" in my honey hole to deal with cleaning a limit of little ones.

As I stand over a questionable fish, that is no doubt leagle, I'll as myself...Do I really fell like cleaning that little runt. Nah, so I move on but if its one of those nights when the fish are scarce then any leagle fish is fair game for my cleaning table.

Once again, that big one would make anyone happy!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Ideal size for me is 15", but with the luck I've had, I have to admit that all I want is a good "mess" of fish!

Great job!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *X-Shark (9/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > Don't listen to this junk!
> ...


I can relate with you that being conservation minded is a good thing and I in no way knock you or any of the others for it. I practice it whenever possible as I consider myself a steward of our sport as well. I will be the first one to say that IF I lived on the water or at least close to it and all that was available was small fish I might opt to wait for a better night to harvest some myself, but you can't have your cake and eat it too. Again, not trying to stir any sh*t or make any enemies. Just my $0.02.:letsdrink


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice 20" ..... let the 12's for meI' ll take care of them....:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > Don't listen to this junk!
> ...


Yes...IMO it it junk! Here's what you said:

*"A lot of us will not stick anything under 14in. 

While the legal limit is 12in, let'em grow up. There is not near enough meat on those 12in ones."*

FIRST: I don't see anywhere in your original or subsequent posts here where you congratulate vspivey (a brand new gigger) forgigging three legal flounders. People post catches and reports on here expecting positive feedback. Instead you try to belittle his catch byinsinuating he should have passed onall the 12"-13". Why...just because you and your friends do? 

SECOND: Then you tell him "there's not near enough meat on 12in ones". Just another way of putting him down for sticking the 12"s!! There's plenty of meat on the 12"s I stick and I bet the ones vspivey stuck ate just fine.

WTG VSPIVEY.......KEEP STICKING THEM!! :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well like all forums, we just read words. Not body language, smiles or frowns.



I in NO way was knocking VSPIVEY and happy he got himself some fish.



What I stated was what my personal opinion as well as several guys that I have Floundered with. Those guys that I have floundered with even posted to this thread.



Relax.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *vspivey (9/23/2008)*what is the size range that you guys stick??


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry guys, I did'nt mean to start anything. What I really was asking with my question was......"what are the "NORMAL SIZE" flounder that you guys get, I know the minimum is 12". But I'm sure there is a "NORM" or "AVERAGE", 14", 15", like that. I was not implying that I did not know what the minimum was, I do, it's 12".


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

as for your question...the range for me changes. sometimes im seeing mostly 14-15" flounder and other times (mostly later in the year) im seeing 18-22" fish. as you start to flounder more you will learn that there are a $hit pile of variables with flounder. you can go one night and get your limit and go the very next night to the same spot with the same conditions and not see 1. the hunt is all part of the fun.


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

That's true! It's like finding a hidden treasure when you spot one. I'm laying off fishin for Bulls for awile and concentrating on the flatties!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

VS good job on the flounder.....i can however relate to ALL THE ABOVE POST some may agree and some may disagree but what you did was 100% legal and thats perfectly fine.....

its like some billfisherman.....they catch a legal billfish and turn it loose BUT when another billfisherman keeps one (legally) all BS hits the fan......do i condone keeping billfish outside a tourney NO, but i wont get caught up in a pissing contest with one that does.......just keep fishing legally and if you can find a time that you want to start picking (conserving) your/our resources then so be it, but if you want to take all the legal fish you choose too then ill be there to congradulate you on a nice mess of fish.....good job and sorry about all the slack you have caught on this thread....

anyone else on this thread i may have pissed off i am sorry i did.......everyone should know where i stand


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (9/25/2008)*VS good job on the flounder.....i can however relate to ALL THE ABOVE POST some may agree and some may disagree but what you did was 100% legal and thats perfectly fine.....
> 
> its like some billfisherman.....they catch a legal billfish and turn it loose BUT when another billfisherman keeps one (legally) all BS hits the fan......do i condone keeping billfish outside a tourney NO, but i wont get caught up in a pissing contest with one that does.......just keep fishing legally and if you can find a time that you want to start picking (conserving) your/our resources then so be it, but if you want to take all the legal fish you choose too then ill be there to congradulate you on a nice mess of fish.....good job and sorry about all the slack you have caught on this thread....
> 
> anyone else on this thread i may have pissed off i am sorry i did.......everyone should know where i stand


Well said!!! :clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (9/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *vspivey (9/23/2008)*what is the size range that you guys stick??


X-Shark.........I completely missed that post. :blush: 

He asked a question and you responded with your opinion. I apologize for jumping in too hard.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem man. Cool Running.


----------

